# Drag'n'Drop picture on map does not create GPS coordinates?



## michel_r92 (Jul 31, 2020)

This happens only on a given catalog. Also LR will not geocode despite corresponding items ticked in the metadata section of the catalog.
Am i missing another parameter?
Thanks for your help
Note LrC 9.3


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 31, 2020)

If you click on the ID plate, is reverse geocoding enabled? And in Catalog Settings, is Look up city, state and country of GPS coordinates to provide address suggestions checked?


----------



## michel_r92 (Jul 31, 2020)

Yes for both and guess what: it is geocoding again in this catalog. However the drag'n'drop on the map does not do anything where as it works quite well (same machine) on my main catalog....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 31, 2020)

So when you drag and drop on the map, what happens?


----------



## michel_r92 (Jul 31, 2020)

Absolutely nothing. Not an error message... I drag the picture from the film strip (has a red icon below), drop, and nothing... same behaviour whether the picture has already GPS coords or none. Does not happen with my main catalog or another catalog i am also working with. Was working quite well 2 days ago...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 1, 2020)

Red icon below? What happens if you right-click on the map and tell it to add the photos that way?


----------



## michel_r92 (Aug 1, 2020)

right clicking on the map opens the "add GPS coordinates to the selected photos". If i select it nothing happens (meaning the item disappears but no coordinates are being added to the photo)


----------



## michel_r92 (Aug 2, 2020)

To further up on this problem: i have a main catalog with all my pictures out of which i export smaller catalogs that i can work on from my laptop. I exported some weeks ago a catalog "Cat 1" and later another one "Cat2". Cat 1 works OK while Cat2 exhibits this strange behaviour. If i import Cat2 into Cat1 (via the import catalog option), then Cat1 does not work anymore (as far as assigning GPS coordinates is concerned)... The only special thing i can remember i did with Cat2 i did not do with Cat1 was to use Jeffrey Friedl GPS geotag plug-in. Could it be a cause for this strange behaviour?


----------



## PhilBurton (Aug 3, 2020)

michel_r92 said:


> To further up on this problem: i have a main catalog with all my pictures out of which i export smaller catalogs that i can work on from my laptop. I exported some weeks ago a catalog "Cat 1" and later another one "Cat2". Cat 1 works OK while Cat2 exhibits this strange behaviour. If i import Cat2 into Cat1 (via the import catalog option), then Cat1 does not work anymore (as far as assigning GPS coordinates is concerned)... The only special thing i can remember i did with Cat2 i did not do with Cat1 was to use Jeffrey Friedl GPS geotag plug-in. Could it be a cause for this strange behaviour?


Are you able to run Jeffrey's GEO plug-in with Google Maps?


----------



## johnrellis (Aug 3, 2020)

A fair number of people have reported these symptoms in the past year:
https://feedback.photoshop.com/phot...reply-list[settings][page]=2#topic-reply-list 

At least one person was able to work around the issue by creating a new catalog and importing the old catalog into the new one:
https://feedback.photoshop.com/phot...t[settings][reply_id]=20417245#reply_20417245 

though that workaround hasn't worked for some people.


----------



## michel_r92 (Aug 3, 2020)

PhilBurton said:


> Are you able to run Jeffrey's GEO plug-in with Google Maps?


Yes but it seems i cannot capture the location from google maps. I shouyld mention that geotagging from a gpx file works OK both in LR and with Jeffrey's plug in. The funny thing though is that on a special day (i am geotagging pictures from my vacations that span 2 weeks) things go wrong. Let's say i want to geotag the pictures taken on the 15th. From the gpx file which spans the 2 weeks period, i have to select the 14th for LR to display the correct map!?! And geotagging goes wrong... Geotagging also goes wrong with Jeffrey's plug-in but the result is not as bad as with LR. So i suspect the gpx file has something wrong which


johnrellis said:


> A fair number of people have reported these symptoms in the past year:
> https://feedback.photoshop.com/phot...reply-list[settings][page]=2#topic-reply-list
> 
> At least one person was able to work around the issue by creating a new catalog and importing the old catalog into the new one:
> ...


Yes did not work for me either. Also surprising is that, i save the metadata in the xmp files from the faulty catalog, created a single image new catalog from my main catalog (and verified that the problem does not exist) and then imported the images in the catalog. This new catalog now also exhibits the problem.... Reading the post you redirected me too, i understand there is some form of unknown corruption in the catalog. Might imply that some corrupted data gets written in the xmp files too, eventually corrupting the new catalog when imported?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 3, 2020)

If you want to send me the catalog, I'll run it past our catalog guy to see if his repair script helps at all.


----------



## michel_r92 (Aug 23, 2020)

So installing 9.4 totally solved the problem, which hopefully was then just a regression...


----------

